# Discuss SlashTop for WebOs



## p0nk0 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi WebOS friends

While we im(patiently) wait for our CM7 goodies this post is being created so we can discuss, help and exchage thoughts on the SlashTop software. Please keep this post civil.

Enjoy

p0nk0


----------



## mc0uk (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi,

I have tried SplashTop and it seems to work well with W7 64bit.
I have tested on the same network and set up port forwarding but not yet had chance to test from a different location to my PC.

One issue I have noticed is it can be quite difficult to scroll up / down using the two finger gesture and It is useless to play games remotely.

On a plus point, once purchased it can be added to multiple TP's which share the same account.

mc.


----------



## CyberPhunk (Sep 23, 2011)

No dual monitor support is quite annoying.

Cutting the "Sale" price from $9.99 to $5 after a few hours is also quite annoying for us early adopters.

Other than those issues, I'm liking it.


----------



## strat1227 (Sep 24, 2011)

Teamviewer would be nice ... It's free on every platform it's available for (android, iOS, etc)


----------



## caveman (Sep 17, 2011)

I find it annoying that it takes a "double tap-hold" to draw in something like Photoshop-Sketchbook - makes it really difficult - it would be nice if there customized preferences . to change from the double tap to single and back while in a program


----------



## Moon2 (Aug 24, 2011)

I find the scrolling thing works about 5% of the time, and the other annoying thing is that I have to double tap before I can select multiple items or use the scroll bar. (news for ppl that didn't know they had to do this.)


----------



## Budwise (Aug 23, 2011)

This kinda thing is why WebOS will not take off. The same kind of app is free for Android and they want to charge $10 for WebOS, no thanks ill wait for CM.


----------



## Bounce (Aug 25, 2011)

For $5 it was better than some other Apps I've used for connecting between desktops. Streaming video across WiFi works very well when on the same LAN. Will test it across distances in the coming weeks.


----------



## Dave01568 (Aug 27, 2011)

If you want to see a video demo of splashtop here it is


----------



## Moon2 (Aug 24, 2011)

what would be best if splashtop could create a virtual touchscreen driver for windows, and use the native touch controls in windows like pinch to zoom ...etc

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/products/features/touch


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

Budwise said:


> This kinda thing is why WebOS will not take off. The same kind of app is free for Android and they want to charge $10 for WebOS, no thanks ill wait for CM.


Its 4.99 for Android version and 9.99 for Android HD version. Where did you see it for free?


----------



## mike10dude (Sep 27, 2011)

piiman said:


> Its 4.99 for Android version and 9.99 for Android HD version. Where did you see it for free?


People on another site were saying that it changes in price all the time sometimes it goes down to $1 dollar and it has been free a bunch of times


----------



## Dingosaurus (Aug 22, 2011)

You can also get it from getjar for free. Picked it up on my EVO last night and realized that they have the same issue with no dual monitor support.

Pretty frustrating that the devs are so unwilling to bake in a fundamental feature like being able to USE my second monitor instead of disabling it, locking my computer, then leaving for work so I can use either my EVO or TP there.


----------



## gamer765 (Aug 26, 2011)

I got a promo code for SplashTop from the company, but haven't used it yet. Looking forward to trying this app.


----------



## Bounce (Aug 25, 2011)

I had a problem with audio when streaming from the DVD player in Snow Leopard. It worked fine the first time I tested it after initial installation. Last night it wouldn't mute audio on the iMac and turning down the host volume also turned down the tablet's. I screwed around with it for quite some time until I found some links on their web site about needing Soundflower to roue the audio properly. I already had it installed so the initial test went fine. Somewhere during a reboot SF went to hell and Soundflower Bed reported it wasn't installed. Also the instructions on which output to choose didn't match what I saw on my system.

Uninstalled/Reinstalled Soundflower (and bed) to the current version(s), rebooted, followed their setup instructions and all was working as it should.

http://support-remote.splashtop.com/entries/476918-mac-doesn-t-mute-on-connection


----------



## Bboy486 (Sep 20, 2011)

has anyone had success connecting from touchpad to OSX 10.6 remotely? I have not been able to connect through either internet discovery or my dyndns server. Weird thing is it connected fine via dyndns on my Evo over 3g.


----------



## Mike7775 (Aug 24, 2011)

They just came out with promo codes for splashtop for free.

Splashtop Remote Desktop HD
Control. The highest performance remote access app bringing your entire computer to your phone or tablet, featuring full video and audio support!
Promo code: wulax11125hhtaw

The codes are going fast.
Also make sure to not capitalize the W or any letters.

They seem to be dead now. 
Sorry for those who missed out.


----------



## wrblplayas13 (Aug 26, 2011)

Downloaded SplashTop yesterday and its a great application. Jumped onto netflix, listened to music through itunes. Its also just great to be able to keep everything loaded on the desktop and external hard drives leaving the touchpad to stay free and clear or excess files.

I also love webOS, what a shame. I feel like its the best operating system out there.


----------



## oxlong27 (Aug 2, 2011)

hey guys quick question I must admit I am pretty clueless with this type of thing, let me start by saying that I have 10 gb of data available per month the absolute only internet available for me in my area is verizons 3g so I have a mifi pad. Now to the question if I stream a dvd from my cpu to my touchpad will that eat up my data or how does that work? Thanks guys


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

oxlong27 said:


> hey guys quick question I must admit I am pretty clueless with this type of thing, let me start by saying that I have 10 gb of data available per month the absolute only internet available for me in my area is verizons 3g so I have a mifi pad. Now to the question if I stream a dvd from my cpu to my touchpad will that eat up my data or how does that work? Thanks guys


Not sure what the data rate would be to stream video from your laptop to your touchpad... I'm assuming your asking because you're running your touchpad over 3g via your phone... chances are that would be a bad thing... shouldn't be 10GB worth of bad, but it's something where you'd need to actually check what the data rate ends up being.


----------



## oxlong27 (Aug 2, 2011)

Well your pretty much correct i am using verizons 3g from a mifi pad... Man we need at least dsl here its ridiculous. What happened to obama providing everone with high speed Internet?


----------



## Bounce (Aug 25, 2011)

Bboy486 said:


> has anyone had success connecting from touchpad to OSX 10.6 remotely? I have not been able to connect through either internet discovery or my dyndns server. Weird thing is it connected fine via dyndns on my Evo over 3g.


doing it on Snow Leopard all the time. local (WiFi) is fast enough to stream DVD qualify video. did it from my kids house (through their WiFi, U-Verse, then my Charter connection at home - charter in to iMac, out to gigabit ethernet to DroboFS, back to iMac and back out through Charter). they were watching TV so bandwidth was eaten up somewhat with that load. The video stream was choppy while the audio stayed solid. basic remote access was solid. the other is simply a bandwidth issue.

see post #15 on the issues i had to initially resolve.


----------

